# Encore Endeavor shooters?



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

So my buddy picked up a new Thompson Endeavor in the .50 and I was curious if anybody else owns one. Hes new to muzzy shooting and I'm trying to help him out by possibly narrowing the many different styles of bullets down to a few to try. Ive done some reading and found quite a few threads on other sites from guys who say the 28" barrel of the Endeavor does not like Powerbelts. I'm thinking about the SST or even the 300gr FPB from Hornady. Any help leading us in the right direction would be great.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a Encore SS with 26'' barrel not 28 . Mine likes 90 of 777 and a 300 grain .452 speer gold dot bullets with black sabots . I buy everything in bulk . Great for both elk and deer and mine is a nail driver . BUT you need to clean you gun spotless between shots , ever shot to be accurate .With 28'' barrel you could most likely use as much as 95 grains of loose powder . I bet you will not need more than that and lose accuracy with more. Stay away from the power belts junk IMO . Also you do not need magnum loads , NEVER . Don't believe me shoot a magnum load in the snow and look at all the unburned powder .Speed loader work just as good as using pellets , but loose powder is better as you can use 75, 80, 85 , 90 or what ever and i would not use more that 90-95 . Here is a great site and some great info , and these guys can help you out . these guys live and breath muzzle loaders .

you need to join it , but worth it . Then look under in-lines muzzle loaders

http://www.modernmuzzleloader.com/phpBB ... 13&start=0


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

here is what mine will do It likes both the 300 grain .452 Speer GD or Hornady XTP's .










this pouch is good way to carry, two speed loaders with powder , bullets , patches , and spin jig . Got them at Cal Ranch .


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My omega really like these ones http://www.prbullet.com/pts.htm


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> My omega really like these ones http://www.prbullet.com/pts.htm


those are also very nice but a little $$$ , BUT GREAT BULLETS .  I have also shot those and they shoot great . I like to tinker and drilled my B.P. out and converted it to use .25 acp brass with small rifle primers . Very tight and spotless receiver , did the same to my sons Omega . The Omega is the best Muzzle loader made hands down(IMO) and if i did it all over again, i would not get a brake open and go with the Omega and falling Block . My Encore hinge pins were very very loose (http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/index.php?cid=7) and my NEW gun would not lock up when closed , unless i slammed it closed . I bought 1x hinge pins and stronger lock up bar springs from Bellm ( http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/ ) and it did the trick and its NOW very accurate , it was NOT before unless i remembered and slammed it closed every time . Omega's have no such problem . Two out of three Encore pro hunters at Al's had the same problem as mine did the last time i was in there , i don't shop there anymore though . :roll


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I remembered the pricing at SW and Cabela's on the Precision Center stuff being about the same as all of the others; 
Dead Centers
T/C shockwaves
So, same price/package, but only 12 vs 15


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive read a little about the Dead Centers and some guys are having issues with expansion or the lack there of. I like Powerbelts personally even though I have heard about the over expansion or fragmentation. I guess if I had to choose between a bullet that does not expand well and leaves a little exit wound and little blood trail or a bullet that over expands and leaves a big exit and large blood trail Ill take latter. Ill have to read up on the Shockwaves but like most things made by T/C I will probably like them lol.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally, I had a hard time with the shockwaves, switched to dead centers, ran out one day at the range and went back to my extra shockwaves and they shot almost as well.


----------

